# Leinwandgröße und Transparenz ändern per Batch welche kostenlosen Möglichkeiten gibt



## Herr_M (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo habe folgendes Problem,

Ich muss ca 8000 Icons/Images auf die gleiche "Leinwandgröße" bringen und die neu dazugekommene Fläche muss transparent sein? Klar soweit?

OK ich versuchs lieber nochmal ausführlicher.

Also ich hab mehrere Icons die als *.png vorliegen leider haben nicht alle die gleiche Fläche/Größe nun soll die Zeichenfläche/Leinwandgröße für alle Icons auf die gleichen
Maße gebracht werden ohne das das Bild dabei skaliert wird, die bereits verwedete Fläche soll einfach nach links unten in die Ecke wandern.

Z.B. ein Icon ist 16x32 Pixel groß und die Leinwand soll auf 32x32 vergrößert werden,
also kommen hier quasi nochmal 16x32 pixel rechts von bestehenden bild dazu.
Die Neu dazu gekommene Fläche soll transparent sein.

Kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem sich sowas realisieren lässt? IrfanView kann die Bilder ja nur skalieren, d.h. die bestehene Grafik würde in die breite gezogen anstatt einfach nru die Leinwand/Zeichenfläche zu vergrößern.

Achja, kostenpflichtige Programme kommen leider nicht als Lösung in Frage


----------



## akrite (29. Oktober 2010)

da kann ich Dir nur viel Spaß am WE wünschen, hast ja eine Stunde mehr ! Es gibt kein Programm, das selbstständig entscheidet ab wann was nach wohin verschoben werden soll und dann noch kostenlos ist. Vielleicht ist über die Actions von Photoshop derartiges möglich, hängt aber von den Ausgangsdateien ab, das wäre das eheste was mir einfiele - nur nicht kostenlos !


----------



## Herr_M (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi ja ich fürchte da hast du recht  andererseits wozu gibts Praktikanten und Azubis 
Irgendwie tun die mir leid.


----------



## smileyml (30. Oktober 2010)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht ist über die Actions von Photoshop derartiges möglich...



Ich vermute fast das ist sogar für die Actionen fast zu viel und man muss es sogar mit einem entsprechendem Skript in PS lösen.

Grüße Marco


----------

